# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  My latest commission work!

## Strigunart

Hello fellow cartographers and map lovers!  :Very Happy: 

The paper size is A3 and it took around 40 hrs to make (planning, sketch, ink, color). 

Materials used were:
- fine liners (0.03, 0.1, 0.4, 1.0)
- brushes
- koh-i-noor inks with water
- coffee (for sepia version)
- and all sorts of rulers, compasses etc. 

If you're a writer, DM, game developer or simply a map enthusiast and would like a map in my style feel free to hit me up!

Here's my facebook page but it's new so it's still empty:

https://www.facebook.com/Strigunart/...ges_you_manage

Have a nice day!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Adfor

Fantastic work. I quite love the way you shaded the rooves with the yellow and orange, such an organic look.

The layout Is sensible, and the execution is clean, well done

IR

----------


## Strigunart

> Fantastic work. I quite love the way you shaded the rooves with the yellow and orange, such an organic look.
> 
> The layout Is sensible, and the execution is clean, well done
> 
> IR


Thanks a lot. This is a twist on DnD map of "port Nyanzaru". The buyer has the campaign based on that but he wanted a new and original map but with the iconic features of the said map. His setting is high fantasy/steampunkish so we wanted to get the "rusty" look for the metal roofs, but still wanted them to be visible and recognizable, the base color for the roofs was yellow and over this they rusted, and I went for orange cuz brown might end up being too dark. 

Cheers!

----------


## squeen

Your lines are so clean!

----------


## Strigunart

> You lines are so clean!


Thanks a lot man!  :Very Happy:

----------

